# Slight head tilt with crooked ear?



## gsdnj518 (Jun 22, 2015)

Hey All,

I have a 4 month old pb gsd from a very reputable breeder and personal friend. 

Since he's been 8 weeks, his left ear sort of sits on the side of his head, flopping a bit crooked. There has been improvement since then, and when alert, it will stand up straight.

My concern is that along with the ear that hangs off to the side, he also tilts his head to that side slightly. Do we think this is due to the hanging ear? Or could there be a health concern? There's been no disease in his family and he was checked by the vet for infection/mites/etc. He has no balance issues. 

Been very worried about this.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## jt4564 (Jul 17, 2014)

How old is he now? It is totally normal for their ears to pop up and back down while they are growing. My puppy would have one ear down, then it would pop, and the other would go down, etc. When he grew up (he is 15 months now) both ears stood up strong.


----------



## gsdnj518 (Jun 22, 2015)

jt4564 said:


> How old is he now? It is totally normal for their ears to pop up and back down while they are growing. My puppy would have one ear down, then it would pop, and the other would go down, etc. When he grew up (he is 15 months now) both ears stood up strong.


Thanks for the reply. He's just about 4 months. It's less the ear flop and more the slight tilt of the head going along with the flop that has me a bit worried.


----------



## Findlay (Jan 8, 2015)

Finn's breeder said to feed pups live culture plain greek yogurt for the ears.

As far as the head tilt. When did you notice it? Did he have it before you brought him home?


----------



## ksotto333 (Aug 3, 2011)

Our Tessa has always had a quirky right ear, sometimes accompanied by a head tilt. She's active, athletic, and well balanced. It's just been an oddity with her. Younger full sister ears up early, never the slightest indication of a tilt.
About 4 months..

older..but still a pup..

about 11 months..

bad picture, but it shows how she tilts sometimes walking or running.


I know I haven't given you answers, I can just identify.


----------



## gsdnj518 (Jun 22, 2015)

Findlay said:


> Finn's breeder said to feed pups live culture plain greek yogurt for the ears.
> 
> As far as the head tilt. When did you notice it? Did he have it before you brought him home?



I noticed it the day I brought him home, but I tend to have a very critical eye with things. The breeder--who's been doing it for 35+ years (I got my first gsd from her about 17 years ago)--didn't seem too phased by it when I gave her a ring, though she did say to double check with the vet for ear infection (vet saw no infection, and said to just wait and see, but she doesn't think it's anything). But once you go searching on the internet, we all know the scary things that pop up....


----------



## gsdnj518 (Jun 22, 2015)

ksotto333 said:


> Our Tessa has always had a quirky right ear, sometimes accompanied by a head tilt. She's active, athletic, and well balanced. It's just been an oddity with her. Younger full sister ears up early, never the slightest indication of a tilt.
> About 4 months..
> 
> older..but still a pup..
> ...


Very cute dog! I'd say Tessa looks similar to mine. How old is she? Has she been okay?


----------



## ksotto333 (Aug 3, 2011)

She just turned 4, whatever her random tilt is, it does not affect her athletic ability. Her ear is either 3/4 down, 1/2 down, or all the way up..Best dog ever, it's why we went back for her sister three years later.


----------



## gsdnj518 (Jun 22, 2015)

ksotto333 said:


> She just turned 4, whatever her random tilt is, it does not affect her athletic ability. Her ear is either 3/4 down, 1/2 down, or all the way up..Best dog ever, it's why we went back for her sister three years later.


That's so great to hear. Cosmetically, it doesn't really bother me on Duke. It just seems like if it's not an infection or disease, then what could be doing it? I get worried about brain/vestibular involvement, even though he displays no other symptoms and that seems like a rare scenario. Did your vet ever shed any light on the matter?


----------



## ksotto333 (Aug 3, 2011)

Vet was never worried about it, so we haven't. Has never had an ear infection or any symptoms to worry about. 
Would have been different if she had shown any problems from it. Hope the same for you little one.


----------



## gsdnj518 (Jun 22, 2015)

Just an update: There is still the slight head tilt and the ear that sort of shoots off to the side. He otherwise doesn't really have other symptoms. I can't find much else on the net besides talk of inner ear infection, cancer, or trauma (but these would all have other symptoms). Went to the vet and she ruled out ear infection, and is not concerned of the other two, and and she believes it is a random quirk he may have. Anyone else have possible input? The only other thing i notice is that his ears are really big so I don't know if maybe it weighs his head a little as he grows into them.


----------



## Big Brown Eyes (Jan 11, 2015)

Some times instead of looking for answers: we should consider the counter argument.

If the dog's ear never does go up, or if he always has a head tilt, will he be less lovable?

If the answer is no, and the vet gave a clean chit of health.

Go out and enjoy the summer with your dog!


----------



## IronhorseRomo (Jul 20, 2015)

My dog is like that. He is only 3mo. My buddy had a GSD and said his dog was like that at 2yrs. It never went up. 


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mickey705 (Aug 15, 2015)

at what age do the ears stay up if they are going to stay up? thanks


----------



## GSDpuppy71 (Jan 29, 2020)

gsdnj518 said:


> Hey All,
> 
> I have a 4 month old pb gsd from a very reputable breeder and personal friend.
> 
> ...


Hi,

I saw your post, which is about 4.5 years old. We have a similar situation with our 2.5-month-old pup. I would be very grateful if you could tell me whether you guys identified the cause and got this properly diagnosed. Any input would help us a great deal. Thanks in advance. DC


----------



## GSDpuppy71 (Jan 29, 2020)

gsdnj518 said:


> Just an update: There is still the slight head tilt and the ear that sort of shoots off to the side. He otherwise doesn't really have other symptoms. I can't find much else on the net besides talk of inner ear infection, cancer, or trauma (but these would all have other symptoms). Went to the vet and she ruled out ear infection, and is not concerned of the other two, and and she believes it is a random quirk he may have. Anyone else have possible input? The only other thing i notice is that his ears are really big so I don't know if maybe it weighs his head a little as he grows into them.


Hi,

I earlier posted a reply to your original posting. Like the experience you have had we are worried sick and all sorts of thoughts such as brain tumor etc. are going through our mind at this point. We will never love Millie any less if she goes on to live her life to the fullest with her head tilt and leaning ear, which she developed after a week of moving in with us. She is about 11 months old now and we got her when she was about 8.5 weeks old. Just as in your case she randomly developed this tilt and leaning ear. Her ear infection tests came negative. The only way we would know about a possible middle ear infection (or something else) is through an MRI. Did you guys ever get to the bottom of this head tilt and leaning ear? Any inputs from you would be extremely valuable for us.

Thanks again
DC


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

@GSDpuppy71 The OP has not been active on the board for 5yrs...


----------



## Faizan Ahmed (Apr 10, 2020)

GSDpuppy71 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I saw your post, which is about 4.5 years old. We have a similar situation with our 2.5-month-old pup. I would be very grateful if you could tell me whether you guys identified the cause and got this properly diagnosed. Any input would help us a great deal. Thanks in advance. DC


My german shepherd is 10 months old I got him when he was 7 months old. His ears are fully erect but one ear leans a bit to one side and his head tilt that side too.


----------

